# Oh @Tom...



## Yvonne G (Jan 16, 2015)

I was flipping through the channels last night and as I landed on The CW, I saw a picture of a guy sitting in the audience of an award show and he had a dog who looked exactly like Seven sitting next to him. And the guy looked exactly like @Tom !!

Was that Seven in Dumb and Dumber To?


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2015)

Guilty as charged. Man. People really do watch that stuff...

I took my wife and daughter and we had a great time. Free food! I was pretty sure we wouldn't win any awards for that little 5 second bit in the movie, but it was fun anyway. "Champion" from "Parks and Rec" is another of my dogs, so it was cool to see her also.

Congrats to all the winners.


----------



## wellington (Jan 16, 2015)

Haha, I watched it too. Pm'd Tom last night to confirm that it was him next to Seven. At first they only showed the dog, not the humans sitting with him. Then they finally showed Tom and his daughter. It was a pretty good program. Would have been better had Toms dogs won


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2015)

We recored it, but I haven't watched it yet. They are saying they will do it again next year. I vote for less Paris Hilton and more current movies and commercials.


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 16, 2015)

So cool! I always think the dogs I see in commercials are Tom's. I tell my kids "my friend" Tom is the trainer! 
I love the VW commercial when the bulldog ate the keys. That was yours, right? 
Any others that are on now?


----------



## wellington (Jan 16, 2015)

Tom said:


> We recored it, but I haven't watched it yet. They are saying they will do it again next year. I vote for less Paris Hilton and more current movies and commercials.



A lot less Paris Hilton and more movies, commercials, and rescue stories.


----------



## wellington (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh Tom, as I was searching for info about that show, I came across a site showing the guest and their dogs on the "green carpet". Your daughter and Seven was in one. I was going to post the link for you but now I can't find it. I'm sure if you did a search, it will pop up.


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 16, 2015)

@Tom How about the Subaru commercial where the poodle walks across the street? That one is hilarious!


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> So cool! I always think the dogs I see in commercials are Tom's. I tell my kids "my friend" Tom is the trainer!
> I love the VW commercial when the bulldog ate the keys. That was yours, right?
> Any others that are on now?



I don't think that one was us, but I have trainers going in all different directions all the time.


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2015)

Momof4 said:


> @Tom How about the Subaru commercial where the poodle walks across the street? That one is hilarious!



I just did one like that, but it was for "Mophie" not Subaru. Might be the same dog though.

A bunch of mine will be on the SuperBowl this year. At least 3 and probably a lot more that they didn't tell me were Superbowl spots.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh! That's so fun! I'm so sorry I missed it! I would have loved to have seen your family Also, I love love LOVE Champion. Parks and Rec just got even better knowing your dog is on it from time to time


----------



## Millerlite (Jan 16, 2015)

Tom spotted. Over lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 16, 2015)

Watch the video on this link. About halfway through, when they interview Paris Hilton, Tom, Seven and his daughter are behind her on the right side.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 16, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Watch the video on this link. About halfway through, when they interview Paris Hilton, Tom, Seven and his daughter are behind her on the right side.


I'm not sure if it's just my computer, but I can't see the link.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 16, 2015)

LOL! No, it's invisible. Let me see if I can use my magic and bring it forth:

https://dishnation.com/011515-dog-awards/

This isn't the same video. I couldn't find the other one again. But before you click to start the video, that's Seven and Tom's little girl's elbow behind What's 'er name and on the right of the screen. Then watch the video, and they show up again about 3/4's through the film.

Gad that's an ugly hairless dog with the teeth and the buggy eyes. Poor thing. It looks like his eyes hurt.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 16, 2015)

Tom said:


> Guilty as charged. Man. People really do watch that stuff...
> 
> I took my wife and daughter and we had a great time. Free food! I was pretty sure we wouldn't win any awards for that little 5 second bit in the movie, but it was fun anyway. "Champion" from "Parks and Rec" is another of my dogs, so it was cool to see her also.
> 
> Congrats to all the winners.


Tom, I was just wondering a little about your job...Are these dogs owned by other people and you are employed by studios etc to train the dogs? Do you actually own any of the dogs that you have trained for movies?


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jan 16, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! No, it's invisible. Let me see if I can use my magic and bring it forth:
> 
> https://dishnation.com/011515-dog-awards/
> 
> This isn't the same video. I couldn't find the other one again. But before you click to start the video, that's Seven and Tom's little girl's elbow behind What's 'er name and on the right of the screen.


Your "invisible" comment made me snort out loud like a dork..THANKS!


----------



## wellington (Jan 16, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! No, it's invisible. Let me see if I can use my magic and bring it forth:
> 
> https://dishnation.com/011515-dog-awards/
> 
> ...



That ugly dog was voted the ugliest dog, but the poor thing got burned when it was a pup.


----------



## wellington (Jan 16, 2015)

Now i have to watch the super bowl much more closely then I have before. Tom, is Seven the only dog you own that is on tv? I know you train many more and it seems like I,have read about another one you owned, but besides Bullett and Seven, I can't remember who the other one would be.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 16, 2015)

@Tom:

On Saturday, January 17th, is the National Finals of the Purina® Pro Plan® Incredible Dog Challenge® at 3 pm EST/2 pm CST on your local NBC affiliate. Do you ever compete in this type of event?


----------



## AmRoKo (Jan 16, 2015)

Cool @Tom ! ﾟ.+:｡(≧∇≦)ﾉﾟ.+:｡


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2015)

wellington said:


> Now i have to watch the super bowl much more closely then I have before. Tom, is Seven the only dog you own that is on tv? I know you train many more and it seems like I,have read about another one you owned, but besides Bullett and Seven, I can't remember who the other one would be.



I actually own five dogs and lots of other animals, but I work as a trainer for all the companies. Today's job was tortoises and puppies. Did a really cool eagle job just before Christmas. Look up "Trona Pinnacles" and imagine an eagle flying there. It was awesome!

Bullet is now officially retired for the seventh time. He's 13 now. I also have Sophie, Seven's mom. And then there is Ike my Czech Shepard and Emma my little old JRT. Then add in my lizards, tortoises, birds, fish and cats, and you can see how I stay pretty busy.


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> @Tom:
> 
> On Saturday, January 17th, is the National Finals of the Purina® Pro Plan® Incredible Dog Challenge® at 3 pm EST/2 pm CST on your local NBC affiliate. Do you ever compete in this type of event?



I'm not sure what they do. I'd have to look it up. I competed in a sport called PSA, but retired after my daughter was born and the club disbanded. It was hard core bite work and all the scenarios and obedience were surprises. It was the most challenging dogs sport I ever saw. 97% failure rate and they refused to lower the standard. Any dog with any PSA title is a fantastic dog. I miss those days and that work. It was really a lot of fun and so good for the dogs. I still dabble on my own with it, but its just not the same as competing.


----------



## GotTort (Jan 17, 2015)

Tom, is the dog from Person of Interest yours?


----------



## Tom (Jan 17, 2015)

GotTort said:


> Tom, is the dog from Person of Interest yours?



No. They film that one in Chicago, if I recall correctly, and they hired a local dog.


----------



## wellington (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh, I know you have zoo over there, but is Seven the only show biz one?


----------



## Tom (Jan 17, 2015)

wellington said:


> Oh, I know you have zoo over there, but is Seven the only show biz one?



No. His mom Sophie and Ike also work in the business, but Seven does more jobs than both of them combined.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 18, 2015)

Last night I thought I saw Seven driving a clunker and there was a Subaru car-load of golden retrievers following him. For the life of me I just don't understand that commercial.


----------



## wellington (Jan 18, 2015)

Haha, haven't seen that one, sounds cute. Subaru has quite a few commercials with the family of Goldens. The best commercials are with animals, then babies. They are usually the only ones you like watching.

Tom, what breed of dog is Ike?


----------



## Tom (Jan 19, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Last night I thought I saw Seven driving a clunker and there was a Subaru car-load of golden retrievers following him. For the life of me I just don't understand that commercial.



That was Bullet. That was his second to last time being called out of retirement.


----------



## Tom (Jan 19, 2015)

wellington said:


> Tom, what breed of dog is Ike?



Ike is a Czech Shepard.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 19, 2015)

Tom, would you post a few more photos of the dogs for us?  

I like it when you (or others) share a link to one of your commercials. I don't have TV (like it that way) but sometimes I sure do wish that I could see more of your animal commercials! ...


----------



## Tom (Jan 19, 2015)

Seven:






Sophie:


----------



## wellington (Jan 19, 2015)

Beautiful dog there. Nice legs too, heheyours?. Okay, goofing aside, that is a beautiful dog too.
Btw, any time you want to send Seven this way, my husband will take him in a heart beat. He loves that breed and loved meeting Seven, of course impressed with the training.


----------



## wellington (Jan 19, 2015)

Sophia is really pretty. She looks like a girl. Those shots of Sevens teeth showing, oh, yea, hubby was impressed with that.


----------



## Tom (Jan 19, 2015)

wellington said:


> Beautiful dog there. Nice legs too, heheyours?. Okay, goofing aside, that is a beautiful dog too.
> Btw, any time you want to send Seven this way, my husband will take him in a heart beat. He loves that breed and loved meeting Seven, of course impressed with the training.



He is much farther along in his training now than he was then.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for photos.  

Does your Dane work? What color is he?


----------



## Tom (Jan 19, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> Thanks for photos.
> 
> Does your Dane work? What color is he?



Our Dane just recently died. He was only 9. My last one made it to 13 years and 11 months. For the first time since 1989, I am currently Dane-less.


----------



## Tom (Jan 19, 2015)

Sophie in her Audi commercial:


----------



## naturalman91 (Jan 19, 2015)

I've totally seen that commercial i have one question tho when your animals are in a commercial is a trainer the one handling them like the person holding the dog in the above photo? or is it done on command


----------



## riley_bla41000 (Jan 19, 2015)

Training dogs sounds really neat!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 20, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your Dane Tom..


----------



## Tom (Jan 20, 2015)

naturalman91 said:


> I've totally seen that commercial i have one question tho when your animals are in a commercial is a trainer the one handling them like the person holding the dog in the above photo? or is it done on command



It happens both ways. Sometimes we insist on a trainer for some things and other times we let them use an actor like in that one above.

That is one of the fun, and yet maddening, things about my business is that it is always something different. Every single day brings new challenges and you must be able to adapt quickly and think on your feet.


----------



## naturalman91 (Jan 20, 2015)

Tom said:


> It happens both ways. Sometimes we insist on a trainer for some things and other times we let them use an actor like in that one above.
> 
> That is one of the fun, and yet maddening, things about my business is that it is always something different. Every single day brings new challenges and you must be able to adapt quickly and think on your feet.




is this yours tom


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah...that's the dog I was referring to in my original post here. He was in the running for an award for that bit. I'd be willing to bet that the dog and the actor were not together during that. It looks like the slobber never actually gets him in the face.

Tom: Do you ever worry that in the heat of the moment the dog might forget he's acting and actually go after someone?


----------



## Tom (Jan 20, 2015)

naturalman91 said:


> is this yours tom



Yes. That is my boy Seven. You want to know the coolest part of that story?

Prior to that shoot day, I had only ever worked with Jim Carrey one other time. It was about 8 years ago on his film "Yes Man". Remember that movie? Guess what the action was? I did that one with Seven's father Bullet.

In both films we actually did the action in Jim's face with no camera tricks or digital "fixing" in post.


----------



## naturalman91 (Jan 20, 2015)

Tom said:


> Yes. That is my boy Seven. You want to know the coolest part of that story?
> 
> Prior to that shoot day, I had only ever worked with Jim Carrey one other time. It was about 8 years ago on his film "Yes Man". Remember that movie? Guess what the action was? I did that one with Seven's father Bullet.
> 
> In both films we actually did the action in Jim's face with no camera tricks or digital "fixing" in post.



where's there anyone in the car holding him back? to be 100% honest i'd probably be peeing down my leg if i had to do that lol he looks legit like he wants to eat him

was that bullet in the yes man where he falls down the stairs face to face?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow...you've gotta' give Jim Carey credit. No way I would have been able to 'act' like he did in the face of that dog.


----------



## Tom (Jan 20, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah...that's the dog I was referring to in my original post here. He was in the running for an award for that bit. I'd be willing to bet that the dog and the actor were not together during that. It looks like the slobber never actually gets him in the face.
> 
> Tom: Do you ever worry that in the heat of the moment the dog might forget he's acting and actually go after someone?



They were together. He did have to wipe his face after each take. I don't remember there being _that_ much slobber, so they might have added some in post, but the two of them really were face to face.

I can only do things like this with certain dogs. We work up to this level over years, so by the time I get to set for a job, I already know _exactly_ where that line is and how far I can or can't push. I've only had a couple of accidents on set and both were with other people's dogs that were just not handled correctly and neither time was an aggression sequence.

When my dogs are doing that action they are not acting. Its real aggression, but its contained and controlled. For this scene I told the dog to stay in the car. He can only reach out so far, so as long as my actor stays out of reach there can be no contact. I KNOW the dog won't leave the car because I have trained and tested it many many times under much heavier levels of distraction and incentive to leave the car. I can also shut the dogs down with a word from any distance, and this too has been tested many times. Like what you saw with Bullet at your house. That behavior stops as soon as the cue stops.


----------



## Tom (Jan 20, 2015)

naturalman91 said:


> where's there anyone in the car holding him back? to be 100% honest i'd probably be peeing down my leg if i had to do that lol he looks legit like he wants to eat him
> 
> was that bullet in the yes man where he falls down the stairs face to face?



No one holding him in the car. I just told him to stay in there. I was really not happy about scratching up that gorgeous car though...

Yvonne has seen it first hand. She didn't want to see it twice. 

Yes that was Bullet at the bottom of the stairs.


----------



## Tom (Jan 20, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Wow...you've gotta' give Jim Carey credit. No way I would have been able to 'act' like he did in the face of that dog.



On both of the two days I worked with him he was very friendly, easy going and professional. The dude is a master of his craft. When the camera is on he hits his lines and delivers a flawless performance every time. Makes for a nice shoot day for the whole crew.

He was not afraid of the dog at all and petted both of them after the scenes were done.


----------



## wellington (Jan 20, 2015)

When we met Seven, Tom commanded him to react in a very protective way, showing teeth and all. He wasn't in our face like above and Tom had him on leash, but, if I had met that dog in any other situation, I would have probably peed myself too. That was about two or three summers ago. He is a very impressive dog for sure.

I have seen that commercial several times with Sophie. Didn't know, she was yours, but I remember saying to Hubby that there must be a lot of the Belgians Malinois in show biz. 

Sorry about your Dane Tom.


----------



## naturalman91 (Jan 20, 2015)

Tom i give you some major credit that's some serious dedication to your animals 

and i alway's thought my little female pitbull sasha was well trained she couldn't hold a candle to these guys lol

here i was already jealous of you because of the tort stuff you do, now you add a notch lol 

the big question tho which came first dogs or torts?


----------



## Tom (Jan 20, 2015)

naturalman91 said:


> the big question tho which came first dogs or torts?



Got my first dog at 5 years old and my second at 6. My parents had weiner dogs when I was younger but got rid of them for biting me. Got my first Chelonian (box turtle) at age 7. Started taking care of turtles and tortoises as a job at age 14. Didn't start training dogs until age 19. Started training parrots at 14. Got my first sulcata at age 20.

I guess its been pretty concurrent.


----------

